# Looking for my first kayak



## FrankT75 (Feb 7, 2006)

Im looking at buying my first kayak this year. The main use will be for fishing small lakes, ponds and creeks. Want to keep the price under $400. Would like to keep the weight under 50 pounds and the length 11 ft or less so I can transport it from Michigan to Florida and back. Im 5-9 and 170 pounds.

My search so far has come up with the following new kayaks at regular price: Emotion Spitfire (both 8 and 9 ft models) and the following new kayaks if I can find a good sale: Cobra Explorer, Emotion Exhilarator, Malibu Mini X and Ocean Frenzy. If I can find one used, the Wilderness Systems Tarpon 100 and Wilderness Systems Pungo 100 are also possibilities.

Does anyone have any input, pro or can, on any of these? Does anyone have another suggestion on a kayak that will fit my criteria?


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

FrankT75 said:


> I&#8217;m looking at buying my first kayak this year. The main use will be for fishing small lakes, ponds and creeks. Want to keep the price under $400. Would like to keep the weight under 50 pounds and the length 11 ft or less so I can transport it from Michigan to Florida and back. I&#8217;m 5-9 and 170 pounds.
> 
> My search so far has come up with the following new kayaks at regular price: Emotion Spitfire (both 8 and 9 ft models) and the following new kayaks if I can find a good sale: Cobra Explorer, Emotion Exhilarator, Malibu Mini X and Ocean Frenzy. If I can find one used, the Wilderness Systems Tarpon 100 and Wilderness Systems Pungo 100 are also possibilities.
> 
> Does anyone have any input, pro or can, on any of these? Does anyone have another suggestion on a kayak that will fit my criteria?


 I have a Malibu Mini-X and it's a stable fishing platform as long as you don't have to paddle very far. But any kayak of such a short length is going to be painfully slow and require a lot more effort to keep it moving in a straight line. If you paddle a few different sized kayaks before purchasing my guess is that you'll end up wanted something longer. Unless you are truly cramped for space I would highly recommend a kayak of at least 12' in length for all around fishing. They really don't take up that much more room and the performance and functionality should be drastically better. 

If you really need to keep it short the Mini-X would be a good choice, but it's slightly above your price range of $400. Also don't forget the kayak is only part of the initial investment. You'll need a paddle, safety equipment and quite a few other accessories to comfortably fish from a kayak.


----------



## skip tumalu (Oct 1, 2011)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

I could not agree more with what Zofchak had to say about length. You will have to paddle this kayak. Good luck in your search, but remember just because they call it a kayak doesn't mean it paddles


----------



## toppm (Dec 30, 2010)

I got the Future Beach Angler 144 last year and love it. Its a little heavy but goes great against the current in the river. Very stable. I used my 20% off coupon from Dunhams. If its your birthday month you can get 30% off. Sign up on line.


----------



## adjusted3 (Feb 3, 2003)

I I purchased a pair of Dirigo 106 Anglers from Old Town thru Cabelas 5 years ago for my wife and I to fish out of on our local lake and use on the rivers. Yes on flat water, it is a bit slow then a longer kayak, but with almost a 29" seat width, it is one of the most stable units I have paddled. I actually have stood up in mine. They have a nice sealed dry well, small sealed storage in front of you, cup holder, rod holder and an anchor. We bought spray skirts and clamp lights for night and I am quite happy with the purchase. For the occaisional use, I would do it again. I have ran a few rivers in this boat and it has done quite well. I have some links to some video if you want to see it in action, PM me. 

When I bought these 2, I purchased blemishes from a Cabelas stock ina special sale and paid about 360 each + paddles and padeling jackets. ended up being just about 400 each. 

My 2 cents. 

Mark


----------



## SNOMAN22 (Nov 26, 2010)

I second the future beach angler 144, for the price I dont think you can find a better fishing kayak. Lots of room, tons of storage area, tracks very good.


----------



## chamookman (Sep 1, 2003)

My Future Beach 144 works great ! Stable - a GREAT fishing platform, fits My needs perfectly.


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

we bought 10 ft. pelicans from Dunhams which are multi use kayaks they work great for everything we use them for. We paid $250 range for them. We fish, river play and lake jump with them. Work great. 

Menards has kayaks on special right now for $169. If you compare the kayaks at Menards with the pelicans at Dunhams they might work for you. I haven't seen the Menards kayaks so don't know quality of them just an idea.


----------



## GeeEmm (May 7, 2004)

All good info here. I'm very happy with my 12' Perception Angler model. Even at 12' it doesn't track great in big water. Riverside Kayak Connection in Wyandotte has several demo days every Spring/Summer that gives you a chance to try different boats. I haggled with Gander Mountain when I boat my yak as it was a display model. It was dusty but I saved A LOT of money. Enjoy!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

WS Tarpon 100 is hard to beat, very stable and tracks well for its size. The slide-trax system also makes mounting rod-holders and a fishfinder quite simple. I bought one for my wife, but find myself using it quite often.

The Future Beach is cheap (in price), and also cheap (in quality), you do get what you pay for. Other than the Mini-X, most of the other kayaks mentioned meet your criteria for size/weight. The Tarpon may be a bit more expensive but worth the additional expense. You'll also appreciate a SOT over a SINK in the long run for fishing.


----------



## pikemaster789 (Aug 21, 2008)

Do you guys think the future beach angler 144 would make a decent boat to hunt out of? Ive been vaguely looking for a hunting kayak over the last year, something in that price range. Everyone says go with a sit on top for stability for hunting. It of course would be used for fishing too. Looked around online at the dunhams website and didnt see them


----------



## toppm (Dec 30, 2010)

pikemaster789 said:


> Do you guys think the future beach angler 144 would make a decent boat to hunt out of? Ive been vaguely looking for a hunting kayak over the last year, something in that price range. Everyone says go with a sit on top for stability for hunting. It of course would be used for fishing too. Looked around online at the dunhams website and didnt see them


I keep mine by the blind. I hunt on the Grand and it works great for going to get ducks when the dog can't get them. I haven't jump shot on a smaller river yet, but it would work great. I know the price is cheaper than most, but I have been happy. LIke I said earlier in this post, sign up for Dunhams internet club or what ever its called and you get 20% coupons every month and 30% on your birthday month. I got mine last year for 345.


----------



## pikemaster789 (Aug 21, 2008)

toppm said:


> I keep mine by the blind. I hunt on the Grand and it works great for going to get ducks when the dog can't get them. I haven't jump shot on a smaller river yet, but it would work great. I know the price is cheaper than most, but I have been happy. LIke I said earlier in this post, sign up for Dunhams internet club or what ever its called and you get 20% coupons every month and 30% on your birthday month. I got mine last year for 345.



Is it relatively durable? or does it scratch up pretty easy. I got a "walk" to some ponds and would love to throw my gear in the boat and drag it through the woods.


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

Pike Master you can't drag anything but an aluminum craft. Besides that you can't really throw alot in a SOT, except in the hatches. If you want to throw everything in the boat, I would suggest you look for a beater aluminum canoe on craigs list or somewhere like that.


----------

